# Need help: White is fuzzy on a Toshiba 52HMX95



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, I just purchased this used Toshiba 52HMX95 DLP projection TV set and while I love the size, when viewing a bright scene, there is a slight fuzziness to the picture. Kind of like a glow to the white/bright area. Any input on how to fix this?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Can you get a picture of it? Offhand I'd recommend adjusting your Black and White levels with either a calibration dvd or with the THX optimizer found on several movie dvds. Maybe your brightness is set too high.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Clean the optics.


----------



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

mechman said:


> Can you get a picture of it? Offhand I'd recommend adjusting your Black and White levels with either a calibration dvd or with the THX optimizer found on several movie dvds. Maybe your brightness is set too high.


OK, I can't get a good picture of it. In general, the white haze seems to be bleed off of the white lettering. I've tried playing with the settings to no avail. Any other ideas?


----------



## Captain Rex (Aug 31, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> Clean the optics.


How exactly does one do this? THis set was in a bar before I purchased it and the outside did have a not of smoke grime on it. I'm guessing the same stuff is inside the set and on the screen. Advice on how to clean the screen/optics would be greatly appreciated.


----------

